

Hardware Engineer: looking for job in Silicon vally - nikitagaur
https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=AAIAAAMirM4BCAG8-UBdlHmqjFqbITi3NzlO3dM&trk=nav_responsive_tab_profile

======
jcr
In addition to the listings from YC-funded companies under "jobs" in the top
menu, there's also a set of monthly submissions from the automated
"whoishiring" HN user:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

See the "submissions" link on the above page. The most recent are:

Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333)

Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996334)

Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2015)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996335)

The "hiring" and "freelance" submissions might have some useful leads for you.
Lastly, the HN site guidelines prohibit job related submissions outside of the
"whoishiring" threads.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

